# Baits used by 11 of the pros at the 2008 Classic



## bcritch (Mar 3, 2008)

https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?id=3265452

A lot of Jigs used last week.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice article!

Interesting! 8)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 3, 2008)

That makes me want to learn to get good with a jig even more. Nice find


----------



## Nickk (Mar 3, 2008)

I have some of these on order:

https://www.deloscustomtackleshack.com/jigs/pjs_football_jig.htm


----------



## whj812 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

i saw some people throwin swarmin hornets jighead spin thing so i ordered some of them. I want to get some of those hollow belly berkley swimbaits skeet was using.


----------



## little anth (Mar 4, 2008)

slim357 said:


> i saw some people throwin swarmin hornets jighead spin thing so i ordered some of them. I want to get some of those hollow belly berkley swimbaits skeet was using.




i want the swimbaits too


----------



## slim357 (Mar 6, 2008)

slim357 said:


> i saw some people throwin swarmin hornets jighead spin thing so i ordered some of them. I want to get some of those hollow belly berkley swimbaits skeet was using.


 fished with a swarmin hornet yesterday, not impressed, hook was dull and not in line with the head.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 7, 2008)

I remember Aaron Martens winning, or coming close to winning a large tournament (possibly even the Classic, if so, close to winning) by using the Swarming Hornet by bridge pilings by "jigging" them, well not really jigging, just more like jigging then the are supposed to be fished (swimming). I believe the Zoom Fluke was the bait of choice. I also saw an angler do very well using this same technique on "Day on the Lake." There are MANY variations of this, so finding one with sharp hooks can't be hard.


----------



## little anth (Mar 7, 2008)

they used it on a recent day on the lake and aaron used it at pittsberg in the classic and came in second both were used with a fluke


----------



## whj812 (Mar 10, 2008)

A local bait shop here is selling custom made replicas of the "prototype" jig that Alton used during the classic. I picked one up the other day. Its bzically a football head jig....it looks nice though...I cant wait to team it with the Netbait Paca Chunks...


----------

